# Exercer dans un chalet aménagé dans son jardin



## Mimile (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,
Je ne suis pas assistante maternelle , et je ne suis pas sûre de vouloir sauter le pas...
Je me pose une question, 
Y a t il parmi vous des ass mat qui exercent dans un chalet aménagé ici ?
L'idée d'avoir un espace équipé comme une maison dédié qu'à cela...
Merci pour vos réponses,
Emilie


----------



## NounouNat2 (12 Octobre 2022)

Si le châlet n'est pas accolé à la maison, style extension, mais au fond du jardin par exemple, il faut qu'il soit assez grand pour y avoir des chambres séparées, une cuisine et pièce de vie


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Octobre 2022)

il faudrait qu'il soit assez grand, chauffé, suffisamment lumineux, avec eau courante, toilettes, coin cuisine.... en gros, une habitation tout confort


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

J'ajoute qu'il me semble qu'alors il faut monter une MAM (même si on y travaille seul) si l'espace d'accueil n'est pas attenant au domicile. A vérifier.

Si tu n'es pas certaine encore de sauter le pas je me demande si occasionner autant de travaux pour la mise en conformité vaudrait le coup. De plus tu ne sais pas si l'Agrément sera accepté ensuite...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (13 Octobre 2022)

Pas forcément une mam 
J'ai une collègue qui exerce dans une maison seule qu'elle vient d'acheter et de n'es pas son logement principal
J'ai lu un truc récemment a se sujet 
Après oui il faut tout le confort à l'intérieur et de la place
Le cabanon au fond du jardin ne marchera pas
Renseigné vous d'abord de ce qui est accepté par chez vous
On sait bien que les demandes de la pmi sont  différentes dans chaque région


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Si justement le nouveau texte a étendu le principe de la MAM même pour les AMs qui ne travaillent pas avec un-e collègue pour mettre en conformité toutes celles qui accueillaient hors de leur domicile principal. 
Dans certains départements les PMI et CD fermaient les yeux sur cette pratique (estimant que ça ne posait pas de problème de sécurité) mais l'Agrément est pourtant bien à délivrer pour son domicile principale (le lieu où on vit) et en terme d'assurance, d'impôts aussi cela peut poser souci en cas d'incident.
Du coup un chalet au fond du jardin, qui n'est donc pas attenant au domicile pourrait (ou pas?) être considéré comme hors du domicile principale.

Ce que je sais aussi pour avoir entendu la question posée en réunion à la PMI c'est qu'elle sera d'autant plus frileuse qu'elle sera en droit de se demander si durant la sieste des enfants l'AM reste bien dans le chalet avec les accueillis et ne repart pas dans sa maison...
Autre question: est ce qu'on se voit vraiment rester enfermé dans un chalet touuute une journée car même grand...

Ceci dit le mieux est de participer à la reunion d'information, d'y poser toutes ses questions et décider ensuite si on formule une demande d'Agrément ou pas.


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

Pour que le chalet ou autre bâtiment puisse ne pas être considéré comme l'habitation principale il faut une autre adresse postale que la sienne. Un bâtiment donc sur son terrain avec la même adresse que la maison est considéré comme l'habitation principale


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

D'ailleurs l'assurance de la maison principale assure également le chalet au fond du jardin avec la tondeuse et tout ce qu'il y a dedans puisque même terrain et même adresse postale....sinon imaginez la personne qui fait un double garage non attenant à sa maison  ... ça voudrait dire que l'assurance ne couvrirait pas un incendie dans son garage par exemple ? Ça ne tient pas debout


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Octobre 2022)

@Nounou22 
Alors ça dépend des assurances.... Et il convient à chacun de bien se renseigner sur son type de contrat.
La tempête de 99 a surpris bien des gens. Moi la première. J'ai une serre de jardin qui a bien souffert, et ça n'a pas été pris en charge car justement ça n'a rien à voir avec la maison. J'ai pris une option depuis : "Assurance CADRE DE VIE" qui elle assure en plus le jardin, les arbres, les garages, cabanon, la clôture de rue....


----------



## Mimile (16 Octobre 2022)

J'aurais bien aimé échanger avec une ass mat qui vivrait cette expérience...
L'idée serait de mettre le chalet devant la maison où il y a déjà mes 2 garages et un peu plus de 300m2
Derrière, nous avons 1000m2, et je souhaiterais y mettre des chèvres, poules... ce serait une nounou à la ferme lol
Je rêve peut-être ou ce projet verra peut-être le jour... un jour... quand les mentalités auront évolué en France.
Quand je suis des ass mat au Canada, elles ont l'air d'avoir plus de liberté sur des choses tellement enrichissantes et bénéfiques pour ces petits êtres...
Je vais prendre le temps de me renseigner 👍


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

@peut être parce que ta serre n'était pas sur dalle béton ? Le but premier d'une serre étant d'être sur la terre 😅
Mais un chalet sur dalle qui nécessite un permis de construire je pense, doit être couvert par l'assurance


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que dans ce projet il faut en effet voir l'aspect légal et voir aussi si cela serait attrayant pour les parents....car même si travailler dans ton chalet pourrait être validé par la PMi ( je ne dis pas que ce sera le cas), il faudrait voir si les parents employeurs seront séduits par le concept....car avoir un agrément sans contrats ne servira pas à grand chose


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91 , j'irai me renseigner auprès de mon assurance car ça m'interpelle ton histoire de serre non prise en charge..... ça se trouve mon chalet et ma clôture ne sont pas prise en charge non plus 😱


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Octobre 2022)

Oui @Nounou22 , renseigne-toi, juste pour au moins être sûre..
Car certaines assurances demandent un extension "Assurance des dépendances" pour assurer les garages, cabanons, clôture, piscines etc...


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience @Nanou91  car je n'avais pas pensé qu'il faudrait une extension d'assurance pour couvrir une dépendance ou autre....mais tu as complètement raison...je vais aller à la pêche aux infos auprès de mon assurance


----------



## LadyA. (16 Octobre 2022)

Je trouve que c'est une super idée,  mais la PMI étant une administration bête et disciplinée ,  je doute qu'ils valident. Et on se demande bien pourquoi car je ne vois pas où est le souci , je n'y vois que des avantages , mais sortir du moule,  c'est souvent mal vu...
Je vous souhaite que ça fonctionne


----------



## Valérieg (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous . Je suis du loir et cher . Une amie a aménagé pas un chalet mais un coin de son garage pour accueillir les enfants. Il y a Une pièce de vie Entre 20 et 25 mètres carrés. Une chambre sans fenêtre (Eh oui sans fenêtre 😉) où sont tous les lits pour ses quatre accueillis ( séparés par des paravents) ordre de la PMI. Oublié de préciser que la cuisine n’est pas séparé elle fait partie de la pièce à vivre. Et pour finir un coin toilette. Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Mimile (16 Octobre 2022)

J'y ai pensé à mon garage, engager des travaux avec grandes baies vitrées... par contre, il n'est pas collé à la maison mais fait 54m2 en tout, 
Si votre ami est par là ou si elle veut bien que je l'embête avec mes questions, je veux bien ses coordonnées 😁


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Octobre 2022)

Les dégâts sur notre cabane de jardin n'a pas été prise en compte lors de la dernière grêle (vitre en plexi cassée) sinon il faudrait qu'on paie en plus mais l'expert nous a dit que ce n'était pas forcément valable !!! donc il vous faudrait payer en plus pour l'assurance de votre "cabane au fond du jardin la la la" ...


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Mimile. J'ai déjà vu des assistantes maternelles sur des forums qui travaillent effectivement dans des extensions extérieures, leur garage, le sous-sol de leur maison (tout ça aménagé bien sûr ^^) ou même dans une habitation secondaire. Je vous invite à bien vous renseigner dans la RIMAM et auprès de votre PMI pour savoir ce que vous avez le droit de faire. Mais poursuivez votre rêve, n'abandonnez jamais, c'est un chouette projet que vous avez et qui plaira à beaucoup de parents, j'en suis certaine.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour pour que le chalet séduisent des parents il faudrait qu'il soit très grand et amenagé qu'avec du mobilier pour enfant .qu'il ressemble à une crèche en un peu plus cocon. Pour un tel projet qui coûtera très cher il faut d'abord être sur d'aimer exercer le métier d'assmat. Car si tu fais ton chalet dédié pour t'apercevoir que le métier ne te convient pas et en plus que tu n'es pas la consolation d'être dans ta maison durant les siestes .
Ce serait un échec difficile à vivre?! 
Dans le chalet grand et bien assuré il faut l'eau l'électricité lavabo et WC pour le confort des petits un chauffage indispensable . En fait une deuxième maison


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Mes collègues qui ont des extensions souvent grandes dediées au métier ont beaucoup de succès auprès des PE. Pour les parents les grands espaces sont impoy


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Oups pas impoy mais importants


----------



## liline17 (17 Octobre 2022)

J'utiliserai ce chalet comme une extension de mon activité, genre salle de motricité ou d'activités artistiques. 
Cela libererai de la place dans maison. 
Je tournerais vite en rond dans un chalet.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Heureusement que nous sommes contrôlées et bien malgré tout même si très contraignant. 

Hier soir j’ai vu une émission qui m’a choquée sur les enfants placés. 

Heureusement les journalistes ont fait HYPER BIEN leur travail jusqu’au bout jusqu’à interpeller et faire visionner leurs reportages vidéos aux responsables et même jusqu’à la ministre qui a pris les choses en mains et grâce à cette émission bcp de choses POSITIVES ont été remédiées.


----------



## Valérieg (17 Octobre 2022)

bonjour mimile . Excusez-moi je n’avais pas vu votre message. Oui pas de soucis je vais lui demander si elle veut bien que vous donne ses coordonnées. Pour info son garage n’est pas
Accolé à sa maison. Bonne journée


----------

